# Anyone know any good Relabelers?



## Bee (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm looking for a relabeler. I will be purchasing t-shirts that have labels in them which will need to be taken out and mine sewn in.

Anyone know of any and the approx/fair price charged per tee?

Thanks,
Irene


FYI - I'm based in Maryland


----------



## sharpshirter (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd definetly check out: G&G outfitters. I know they charge .11/shirt to print your company tag into the shirt, but I'm not sure about taking out and sewing in. However, G&G is in Lanham, MD, and it's worth a shot to check...


----------



## Bee (Jan 7, 2007)

Dan thank you so much! I can drive to Lanham, MD no problems.
I'll give them a call to price it up, if they can do it!

Again - thank you


Irene
PS Love your site! Good luck!


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

I might need to relabel my shirts as well. Does anyone know of good relabelers in Arizona?

Aaron


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

for all relabeling needs and finishing in general Santa Fe Finishing for the Apparel Industry and ask for Ivan!


----------

